# Construccion y sintonizacion de bafles...



## EXELSIOR (May 5, 2013)

Hola a todos...
Este aporte que hago es para aquellos que necesiten hacer un bafle y quieran hacerlo con las medidas correctas con materiales que encuentren por ahi sin perder calidad del sonido...
Como tengo pereza de escribir todo les voy a pasar los links de las paginas...

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_spk3.php

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_spk6.php

http://html.rincondelvago.com/sonido_bafles.html

espero que les sirva tanto como me sirve a mi...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2013)

Gracias por el aporte, pero lo de construyasuvideoblablabla es poco menos que patético y típico de los ignorantes del tema. Por otra parte, lo del rincondelvago está mejor pero la conclusión es una soberana mentira, y eso lo podés comprobar acá en el foro.
La realidad es mas simple y directa que cualquiera de ambos sitios: si no te gusta aprender y hacer las cosas bien, tenés dos alternativas: o comprás un baffle comercial BUENO y pagás los costos de desarrollo, terminación y marketing, o ponés el/los parlante/s en la caja que se te ocurra y te bancás lo que salga.


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 5, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, pero lo de construyasuvideoblablabla es poco menos que patético y típico de los ignorantes del tema. Por otra parte, lo del rincondelvago está mejor pero la conclusión es una soberana mentira, y eso lo podés comprobar acá en el foro.
> La realidad es mas simple y directa que cualquiera de ambos sitios: si no te gusta aprender y hacer las cosas bien, tenés dos alternativas: o comprás un baffle comercial BUENO y pagás los costos de desarrollo, terminación y marketing, o ponés el/los parlante/s en la caja que se te ocurra y te bancás lo que salga.



talvez tengas razon...
Pero yo con algunos de las formulas de estas paginas he logrado construir bafles de buena calidad con parlantes medio truchis y andan de 10...
Talvez no coincidamos con nuestros puntos de vista...
Pero no hay problema valoro tu opinion...
Gracias...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2013)

recordé esto 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/esta-aqui-tema-8069/
17) No pidas opiniones sobre "Como suena" tal o cual cosa. La opinión está dada por el gusto personal, y "tu criterio" y "el mío" no tienen por que ser iguales, ni siquiera parecidos. El único que puede dar opinión eres "tu mismo".

.
ergo= si para vos suena bien ,es porque esta bien ¡¡¡
igual,lo digo yo,que cualquier cosa que aga ruido y que lo contruya con mis propias manos ,suenaaa delicioso ¡¡¡
no hay nada como que suene mejor que lo que uno construye (así rompa cristales,oídos,y suene verdaderamente horrible ,jeje)y no entienda ni las formulas ni comparta los mismos parametros ¡¡ 
de echo lo e comprobado infindad de veces,
clientes que traen equipor costosos y suenan bruuuuuummmmm en los vajos y para ellos esta bien,cuando realmente yo solo escucho ruido ???? quien los entiende,
igual no soy un neofito en la materia,,,
PD
que le di unos parlantes a un carpintero y le dije,haceme los bafles ¡¡ jajajaja ,0 calculos,asi a la que te criaste, en fin ,,cada loco con su tema,mientras que haga ruido



*silbador profecional ¡¡*


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 6, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> recordé esto
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/esta-aqui-tema-8069/
> 17) No pidas opiniones sobre "Como suena" tal o cual cosa. La opinión está dada por el gusto personal, y "tu criterio" y "el mío" no tienen por que ser iguales, ni siquiera parecidos. El único que puede dar opinión eres "tu mismo".
> 
> ...



Elemental mi querido lemur...

Por eso yo opine de mi mismo...
Lo que pasa es que cada uno tiene su maña...
Vos fijate y hago una analogia...
que yo no sabia un pomo soldar con soldadora de esas con electrodos,poero veia como era y la tenia clara con el tema de electricidad y alto amperaje y mecanica de los metales semi fundidos...
Asi que a la primera que agarre la pinza y voilaaaaa...
No me salio mal las soldaduras que hice...
Voy al grano,que cada uno tiene su metodo osea su maña...
Como dicen aca en otro hilo...
Mitos sobre el sonido hi-end...
Sea como se llame HI-FI HD H-5...
WIFI a noo ese no jeje,y la cosa es lo mismo que pasa aca...
Si tus oidos estan jodidos,no hay equipo HI etcetera FI que baste para satisfacer tus necesidades...
Osea como vos decis...
Mientras suene lindo para mi me basta...
PD: ok lo modifique...



el-rey-julien dijo:


> recordé esto
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/esta-aqui-tema-8069/
> 17) No pidas opiniones sobre "Como suena" tal o cual cosa. La opinión está dada por el gusto personal, y "tu criterio" y "el mío" no tienen por que ser iguales, ni siquiera parecidos. El único que puede dar opinión eres "tu mismo".
> 
> ...



Elemental mi querido lemur...

Por eso yo opine de mi mismo...
Lo que pasa es que cada uno tiene su maña...
Vos fijate y hago una analogia...
que yo no sabia un pomo soldar con soldadora de esas con electrodos,poero veia como era y la tenia clara con el tema de electricidad y alto amperaje y mecanica de los metales semi fundidos...
Asi que a la primera que agarre la pinza y voilaaaaa...
No me salio mal las soldaduras que hice...
Voy al grano,que cada uno tiene su metodo osea su maña...
Como dicen aca en otro hilo...
Mitos sobre el sonido hi-end...
Sea como se llame HI-FI,HD,H-5,HI-END,5ª FONDO...
WIFI a noo ese no jeje,y la cosa es lo mismo que pasa aca...
Si tus oidos estan jodidos,no hay equipo HI etcetera FI que baste para satisfacer tus necesidades...
Osea como vos decis...
Mientras suene lindo para mi me basta...
PD: ok lo modifique...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2013)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Osea como vos decis...
> *Mientras suene lindo para mi me basta...*


Seee... seguro... pero hay que definir que es "lindo para mí" , por que es probable que nunca hayas escuchado algo "que suene como corresponde", y cuando lo escuchés van a comenzar los problemas.
Si vos vieras la respuesta acústica de esos baffles "que suenan lindo", lo primero que harías sería abrir tu cabeza para ver por que el cerebro te engaña tal como lo hace (y no solo el tuyo, sino el de todos los humanos).
Yo solo te dije la verdad de los links que pusiste. Si a vos te gusta ese método, todo OK, usalo, pero no es el mejor método ni por cerca


----------



## leuss (Jul 16, 2019)

Saludos . Leí con interés sus comentarios , sólo una pregunta señor zoidberg , cuál seria el mejor metodo para realizar unas buenas cajas acústicas? Gracias de antemano .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2019)

Vas a tener que leer bastaaaante, pero acá tenés para empezar:

Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces
Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes
Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas
Como diseñar un monitor de estudio desde cero
Diseño de baffles biamplificados para sistemas 2.1
Como hacer un subwoofer con WAF aceptable (La carpintería del Dr."Z")
Diseño de un Subwoofer - Parte 1: La caja
Diseño de un Subwoofer - Parte 2: Los filtros
Diseño de un Subwoofer - Parte 3 (y ultima): Ajuste y respuesta del sub

Claramente, hay mucho trabajo detrás de un diseño correcto...


----------



## leuss (Jul 20, 2019)

Muy agradecido, por la informacion .


----------



## shocky (Sep 3, 2019)

Aporto página interesante, con gran cantidad de planos.
Saludos
Planos para bafles y cajas acústicas


----------

